# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Me çfarë kënge do e prezantonit muzikën shqiptare?

## R2T

Te gjithe ne qe jemi jashte atdheut na jepet rasti te degjojme muziken Shqiptare ne prani te te hujave. Ka raste qe kjo muzike na ben krenar ka raste qe dhe na ve ne pozite. Deri me sot e kam prezantuar muziken Shqiptare me kenge te tipit Techno, trance, (te tipit 'Titina' nga Top Albania Radio) ose drum n' base (te kompozuara nga R2t). megjithese keto kenge na tregojne "bashkekohor' ose "te avancuar" nuk permbajne ndonje unikalitet ne vetvete, ose te prezantojne dicka te re.
Sot ne zyre, i bezdisur se degjuari te njejtat kenge, vendosa nje CD te ....ja harova emrin asaj vlonjates qe kendon kenget Cinxerfile, dhe Bejke e bardhe...eshte muzike popullore e perpunuar ne techno-trance, ose me mire sic e quan Bojken Lakua "Techno-Folk". Mu duk muzika me e pershatshmia pasi i permbush kerkesat e nje kenge prezantuese, eshte dhe bashkekohore dhe unikale.

Ju me cfare kenge do e prezantonit muziken Shqiptare dhe pse?

(Permbajuni tundimit te me thoni MOLI)

----------


## leci

muziken popullore e perpunuar te them te drejten nuk me eshte dhene akoma rasti per ta degjuar.
do ishte interesante..
por mua me pelqen me shume muzika popullore e jugut dhe ajo  Shqiperise se mesme.
kenga qe me pelqen me shume eshte ajo e Ali Pashe Tepelenes.
ta heq fare merzitnine po te shton mallin
gjithe te mirat

----------


## MtrX

Une javen e kaluar i shkrojta nje CD nje goce polake, me disa kenge qe i pelqenin asaj dhe zgjodha dhe nje kenge shqiptare nga Eneida Tarifa Enderrat. 
Per mendimin tim kenget me motive moderne TAR jane pak me perfaqesuese ne sy te te huajve, une per vete me ato jam perfaqesuar kur me kane kerkuar te degjojne muzike shqiptare.

----------


## Neandertal

Epra une s'i permbahem dot tundimit dhe e them hapur: dj moli is the best:  

Nenen dhe babane de moj ti nuk i degjoveeeee(ti ri didap)
Me Denisin E Vogel de moooj ti na u dashuroveeeee(vem va-vap) etj. etj.


Tani seriozisht. Eshte pyetje me vend dhe e veshtire.Edhe une mundohem ta prezantoj muziken shqiptare me keto te tipit Prezioso(ANDY dj & the dreams).Por trance apo elektronika(pavaresisht se une e pelqej pa mase) nuk jane kulture e jona, ose me mire e shte kulture standarte e te gjitheve.

Ide interesante do ishte edhe prezantimi me kenge te perhershme(qe s'jane trance , hip-hop etj.) te tipit Aleksander Gjoka, Redon Makashi e me rradhe.Nje shoqja ime ruse me befasoi njehere kur po rrinim ne shtepine time dhe une kisha vene muzike si gjithmone ne internet.Ajo deklaroi se i pelqentre shume muzika e Redonit dhe e Aleksandrit.Mua m'u desh ta ngacmoja pak qe ta beja  te me bindte qe s'tallej.Nejse sa here qe vinte pastaj ulej para kompjuterit dhe i vinte vete kenget.

Megjithate qejfi ma ka qe ta prezantoj muziken me kenge tipike shqiptare te perpunuara, me qellim qe te duken qarte elementet vecuese te muzikes sone.

----------


## *Ema*

Mendoj se muzika tradicionale shqipetare eshte shume me komplekse se cfare mendojme ne. Cdo krahine ka nje lloj muzike te vecante dhe duke mare parasysh sa e madhe eshte Shqiperia, kjo eshte dicka jo shume e zakonshme. Besoj se eshte e pamudur te zgjedhesh nje kenge qe te prezantoje kete repertor kaq te gjere.

Persa i perket ketyre perpunimeve qe i kane bere kengeve popullore. Mendimi im eshte se nese keta "artista" te rinj qe kane dalur tani jane verte artista te gjejne pak talent dhe krijimtari te kompozojne kenge te reja dhe te mos bastardojne ato kenge qe jane kaluar brez pas brezi!

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Kenga qe do te zgjidhja per te prezantuar muziken shqipetare do te ishte "Naploni", pasi eshte e njohur ne te gjitha krahinat e Shqiperise.*

----------


## kolombi

E ty tu shtofte jeta o mik,se na dhe mundesine te zhytemi me koke,ne detine pafund te muzikes shqiptare.
Taniune per vete,do e prezantoja muziken shqiptare,me nje kenge myzeqare.

O ne fshati tone dhe moj
Erdhi skllavatori
Koven sec e hodhi moj
Nje peslekshe nxori

E jete e reeeeeeeeeeeee
E buke e reeeeeeeeeeee
O njezet leke qilloja.

----------


## DeuS

Po te ishin gjalle Pleqte e Krujes do kisha shume deshire ti vishja si metalare dhe te ma kendonin ne metal ate kengen : 

Atje mas kalaje moj nji bace me lule
Nji bace me lule moj mbushur plot me cica
Mbushur plot me cica moj cila eshte me e bukura ? etj etj

Hajde per bum qe do bente...do kishin zili edhe Gun,s & Roses kur ta degjonin..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Huh???
Rreshkite o Woolf , kalove fshehtas doganen... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Skerdi Sika

Receta për një shujtë të qëlluar muzikore nga kuzhina shqiptare:

Merr një a dy këngë të përpunuara labe nga Aurela Gaçe, përzij me Skofiarët nga Kosova, a Lirën korçare. Lëri të ngjizen, shto edhe disa kokrra Ardian Trebicka, fërgoj në 2Farm, Ritmi i Rrugës (rap), pjeki në 250 Celsius në furrën Bojken Lako, dhe zbukuroj në fund me një garniturë a-la Inva & Pirro Çako.

(Vë re: po kërkove të shtosh shije etnologjike, shto mënjanë edhe:

-Labe
-Këngë majekrahu kreshnikësh)

U bëftë mirë!

----------


## Living in Vain

hahahaaaaa menje menje kjo dynja  :buzeqeshje: 



eja ejaaaaaaaa luleeee boreeeeeeeeee

si thoni??????????

----------


## Viki

R2T,
Kengetarja e Xinxerfilles eshte Aurela Gace

----------


## Viki

Do zgjidhja nje kenge nga Ardit Gjebrea... JON, psh

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

ndoshta 
1.per nje cast me ndali zemra-R.DILO e P.CAKO
2.kaba me klarinete-LAVER BARIU
3.jon-A.GJEBREA
4.larg urrejtjes-E.LILA

por edhe me shume te tjera

----------


## sirena_adria

*MUZIKEN E LEHTE :*

*" FATI YNE , SHPRESE & MARREZI "*  

*Ferdinand Deda, Ilirjan Zhupa, Aurela Gaçe, Shpetim Saraçi*


*" ANTE I TOKES SIME "* 

ARDIT GJEBREA , ALFRED KAÇINARI , ROVENA DILO .

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Bamba



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Besoja

Përshëndetje miqtë e mi!
Për mendimin tim,muzikën shqiptare përfaqësoheni me këngët e para viteve 90 si të popullores dhe të lehtës.Natyrisht që ka edhe këngë të bukura të pas 90-ës,por janë të pakta.

----------


## Endless

Ja me kete ketu :




 :ngerdheshje:

----------

